# hospital charges



## whatatodo (4 Jan 2013)

My father who is 85,was recently in st Vincent's hospital for approx 4 weeks,he was initially admitted after he fell at home.his stay was initially only to be for a short time,as we were told he needed convalescent care elsewhere.after two days in Vincent's,he contracted the winter vomiting bug,which delayed his transfer,the ward has to be clear for 72 hrs before anyone can be moved,he contracted this bug,another two times,before we could get him accepted for respite.he has now received a bill for €750. even though he has a medical card,his only income is his contributory pension.is this right,are there charges now for medical card holders?


----------



## Time (4 Jan 2013)

Medical card holders are exempt from the charge. The hospital needs to be informed of this fact.

[broken link removed]



> In-patient charges in public hospitals
> If you are in a public ward under the care of a consultant for treatment and you remain overnight, you are receiving in-patient services.
> 
> If you are admitted to the hospital under the care of a consultant where you do not require the use of a bed overnight and your discharge from hospital is planned, you are receiving day services.
> ...


----------



## whatatodo (4 Jan 2013)

Thank you for your reply,I had found that myself,but I was unsure if a previous hospital stay in march,may have had some bearing on the amount of days covered by his medical card,I had tried to ring the accounts dept earlier,but I couldn't hold any longer,so am I right in thinking that there should be no charge,even though he wasn't referred by his gp?


----------



## Time (4 Jan 2013)

Correct. There would be no charges. 

Are you sure he was not admitted on a private patient basis?


----------



## whatatodo (4 Jan 2013)

No,I gave his medical card details when he was admitted,and again to the medical social workers who were trying to organise his respite care,I'm thankful,though not surprised,the fact that he had the vomiting bug three times,and that he was nearly given the wrong meds twice that I know of,until I printed his name out myself,and stuck it to the wall above his bed,so as to avoid any confusion to his identity,and that his wrong arm was xrayed on admittance,I'm sadly not surprised my any more errors,just glad he's getting the proper care in a brilliant respite cars home.thanks again,and happy new year.


----------

